# Eclipse Pro Advantaqe 13 footer advice



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey I came into a ad for a 13 foot Eclipse Pro Advantage 13 foot bucket boot with 2 seater frame and oars with a couple extras are these good boats and who makes them Ive never seen the brand thanks for any advice!


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Pro-Advantage imported mostly rubber boats from Taiwan over the few years they were in business - which came right after Udisco went _out_ of business if I remember right. 
The Eclipse's were a glued pvc boat ProAdvantage brought in the last year they were around, which was probably 1988 or early '89. Being glued pvc, almost all of these would have come apart at the seams after ten or twelve years, so seeing one much after 2000 is pretty unusual. My guess is that if you took this one out in the hot sun for a short spell, that it would fall apart completely, and it's a bit of a miracle that it hasn't already done so. 
If the price is low enough where you are basically just paying for the frame and other accessories, and this is the size boat you want, then maybe buy it and just figure the boat is a a freebie. The frame can be used with other rafts of the same width. 
A 13' Eclipse only sold for about $600 back in the day when it was brand new, just to give you an idea.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

so glad you responded didnt end up buying it thanks for the info!


----------

